# 1995 Altima Sun Visor



## Roemer (Jun 23, 2016)

Hello,
Looking for Sun Visor for both driver and passenger side in a 1995 Nissan Altima


----------



## frankp13 (Jun 18, 2016)

check your local junk yards or rockauto.com both may have them reasonably priced


----------

